# Termite treatment confidence



## Half-fast eddie (Sep 19, 2020)

We had our house done every year after we found active termites. Made my wife feel like we were actually doing something to stop them. I thought it was a scam, because of all the disclaimers written into their contract. We used a big name company, might have been orkin. Nothing against that company, i suspect they all have similar language.


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

Half-fast eddie said:


> We had our house done every year after we found active termites. Made my wife feel like we were actually doing something to stop them. I thought it was a scam, because of all the disclaimers written into their contract. We used a big name company, might have been orkin. Nothing against that company, i suspect they all have similar language.


Did you ever use the gas?


----------



## Domo (Nov 9, 2018)

Termite companies only guarantee for subterranean termites. Unfortunately some fly/swarm and start colonies.

Any decent ground treatment is good for ten years - I've done them at my homes.


----------



## Half-fast eddie (Sep 19, 2020)

We never saw termites again, but their contracts have lots of outs for them. They guarantee to re-treat if the termites come back.


----------

